# Can I use a round-over on this?



## LowLyfe (Aug 1, 2011)

So I built a subwoofer enclosure for my Grand Cherokee and i'm trying to achieve the look in the design below. The enclosure was made with 3/4" MDF and If I were to use a 3/4" round over bit would it work out this way or would it break off around the sub baffle where it's only 1/4" wide? 
I'm new to routing and don't have any experience using roundovers.

Here's the said enclosure.









Here's the design I followed and what i'm hoping it to turn out like.


----------



## aaronc (Mar 8, 2013)

You can use a roundover, but let's clarify a few things. I don't see a roundover at all in the second picture, which you say you're attempting to emulate. If you do use a roundover, it will have to be on only the top most piece. As you suspect, you will likely break through the thin parts on the top and bottom, just like in the second picture. You say 3/4" roundover, but roundovers are generally specified by the radius. 3/4" would therefore normally mean 1.5" diameter. It looks like you're using 3/4" thick material. Did you want to round over the entire piece from the face down to the driver (woofer) mounting surface? If so, that won't work because your roundover bit bearing needs a surface underneath the roundover to ride upon. You can't roundover the entire height unless you have a scrap piece of the same shape underneath, and your mounting hole is blocking. So I think the most you could use here would be a 3/8" roundover.

Hope that helps, and nice looking box!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Rob, I am not sure if you want to round out the inside of the holes or round over the outside edges. Either way, it doesn't look like there is enough material to do either one around the largest opening. I can also see either nail or screw holes around the edges and a large round over is going to get very close to them, maybe too close. If you just want to ease the edges of the box I would just sand them.

Welcome to the forum Aaron.


----------

